# Worlds cheapest Intake Adapter



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

working my ass off @ THE HOME DEPOT today, and i came across the greatest buy ever. Everyone must know! In the electrical Department there is this fitting for conduit(used to run electrical lines through a pipe and attach it to a wall or fixed spot) this piece is no different than any other intake filter hookup but its only .98cents they have them in sizes from 1.5inches for you geo, up to 3''. i came home with 10 of them...greatest find of the month. do share this information with all who plan on getting an upgraded filter.

by the way. due to the way the sentra MAF is you might have to redrill two of the holes to keep the adapter centered, but other than that your in the game...oh...and the little rubber 'O' ring is not thick enough to seal all around so i just put two layers of electric tape around the mas just to keep it air tight.

Post a responce if ya want
NISSAN Shiftositions


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Home Depot/Lowe's/etc rocks my word when if comes to fab'ed up car parts. =)










It's not ghetto, it's functional. =)


BTW, Nice find!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

better clean those battery posts. they look corroded. Clean that compartment son!


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hahah... Yeah, they've been cleaned, and the connectors have been replaced. That's a OLD pic... She's a lot cleaner now.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Not bad Matt! The nice thing about that MAF to filter tube you built is that it won't get heat-soaked, doesn't weigh much more than a steel pipe, will not corrode and it was pretty cheap to build. If you didn't already, you might want to "port" it if you will. There's some rough joints where the ABS pipes butt into the fittings, fill those up with some Duraglass and it'll help keep the air moving through smoothly.  And Maxpower559 thanks for the tip, that's awesome! Was it a galvanized fitting or a plastic one? Either way it's a good deal.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

galvanized....hey btw, it looks small and like a filter wont fit over it but ive used it on my k&n filter and some POS kragen filter if the filter attachment is rubber its gotta fit....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

can someone please post a How To... on how to build an custom intake..?

I have seen someone's tutorial on CarDomain.. but it wasnt very descriptive...

What exactly would I need, and how many? 
What is that metal thing between the Red and "Chrome" piping and the Black piping?










BTW would building an Custom CAI... be different for SR20 engines and an GA16? or would they be the same...?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> * BTW would building an Custom CAI... be different for SR20 engines and an GA16? or would they be the same...? *


It may be a little different but nothing drastic. The picture you are referring to is a GA16. So your car should be pretty much identical.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

IMHO the best thing to do for a homemade CAI is get one of those TB to MAF pipes like Matt has in his pic for next to nothing off of eBay. That way you have the connectors and you don't need to do any welding. Then either do like he did with PVC or ABS pipeing for the filter to MAF piping or get a madrel bent 180 degree U-bent exhaust pipe from JC Whitney, Summit, etc. Then you simply cut the u-bend at the right spot to determine the degree of the bend. Then paint the pipe with some paint to protect it. 2.5" pipe is optimal for a GA16DE and the longer you can make that MAF to filter tube the better. I've said it a million times, but I've got the MAF to filter tube already to go in 2.5" that I had in my '93 XE and since I need 3" for my SE-R I don't need it. I'm even throwing in the rest of the piping and couplers, enough to make another 2.5" CAI. Here's a pic:


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

so are you saying ur sellin ur 2.5"? since you don't need it for your XE anymore?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah! You can buy everything in that picture. That white plastic band is PVC that I siliconed to the pipe to bring the O.D. out to 3" so that a filter will bolt on easily. You can use that remaining length to build the TB to MAF tube or you can do it easy like I said and just buy a cheap TB to MAF tube like the one Matt has in his pic and do it like that. In fact, I'm going to go to eBay right now and buy one for myself.  I'm going to go weigh it at the P.O. right now and then whoever wants it can give me their Zip and I can give them a total with shipping. Ok, it weighs 9 pounds and 1/2 ounce.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Thats is so kick ass. Somebody needs to dyno that for shits and giggles!!! I'd like to see if that makes good power. Sweet work.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

What kidnda filter would be the best?
CoolBlue? K&N? other companies?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

K&N is the best filter because it's washable and reusable.

If you've ever seen that APC cone filter with the chrome top at AutoZone for $20, you can get a K&N filter just like it. The K&N looks exactly like the APC and has the same dimensions and you can pick it up or order it at AutoZone or Checker. The product code for this filter is RR-3003. It cost $70 excluding tax and takes about a week to arrive if ordered. It may be pricey, but hell, the K&N is way better quality and more reusable. 

As for customized intakes, I made 2 of them and just completed the third one a week ago.
My first one was nothing more than an APC cone filter attached to the MAF directly replacing the stock air filter. I bought this 3" plumbing adapter piece from, where else, Home Depot, to attach the cone filter to the MAF. 
The second intake replaced the whole intake systme with an APC intake tube made for a '96 Honda Civic and the same APC cone filter. I had to cut the tube nearly in half to get the tube in there which really sucked!
My third intake uses a 4" poseable air duct and a 3" poseable air duct inside the 4" duct much like AEM's V2 Cold Air Intake. 
I know the 3" duct is to big because it is not the optimal size. My original plans had a 2" tube inside the 4" tube and I plan on getting that today and fiding out if that works better. I'm going to buy the 2.5" piping to put in the 4" duct as soon as I find it.
I want to see if AEM's tube-in-a-tube technology really works.

If you want to check out AEM's V2 intake, go here: http://www.aempower.com/induction.htm

I don't have pictures of the intake because they are not developed yet. So, I will probably start a post about custom intakes some time with all the pictures from every intake constructed as soon as I get zee film!


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Best filter? MonsterFlow!!!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yo MaxPower559, I bought all my home made intake parts from Home Depot and was wondering if they sell 2.5" tubing or piping? If they do, what section or what specific item would I look for?

Also, does Home Depot sell Duraglass? I've never heard of a Duraglass before, so in what way does it work?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Duraglas is like Bondo except that it's fiberglass reinforced, so it doesn't swell when moisture comes in contact with it. You'll likely have to get it at an autobody paint shop. It's green and cures a lot harder than bondo so you'll want to work it when it's just cured and won't peel off but isn't rock hard yet. You'll also want to scuff the shit out of the PVC or ABS piping before you apply it so it has something to bite into, otherwise it might pop off and you don't want that going into your intake. It might be a good idea to put a sheet of screen in front of the MAF so that in the event it did pop off you're not throwing junk into the engine. You'd want to put in a screen that was somewhat of a coarse or large pattern so that it's not impeding airflow. You might want to not use the duraglas at all though just to be safe. In regards to the piping, I was giong to use PVC once but realized that the I.D. size was smaller than what I wanted and to get the right I.D. I would have had to use such large O.D. PVC that it would be tough to fit. So I bought the mandrel bent steel instead, not to mention it was cheaper that way as well.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i dont think we sell duraglass but i know that you can goto the building materials dep. to get a 2 1/2 or 2.75 piping. thats over by the lumber department. same isle as the chain length fencing. im getting 2.75 to do my intake. taking it to a muffler shop and having them do a 90* bend in it....should work great....ill post pix and results...have to get my car out of the impound which is like one week from monday...then i post the pix or the xe-r.


----------

